# Hey whats up everyone my name is Shannon from Area-51 Kennel



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

First off how is everyone doing? My name is Shannon Taft owner of Area-51 Kennel.I was just wanting to see some of the Bully's that you all own or produced so post up some pics.Ill start off with a few of my dogs and a couple dogs produced off our yard.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the first 2, so cute! Welcome


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You have some beautiful dogs , I think it was you who had this dog I fell inlove with when you posted a lonnnng time ago he was black and white but more white then it shows in that 1st dog, I wish I could remember his name but he was my fav.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats Manny my main Manny lol. Hows everything Shan?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah i think you talkin bout manny i think there is a pic of him on here lol Whats up dave man long time no see all is good here bro!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great looking dogs! The first one is my favorite and the one with the plastic bottle in the mouth is priceless lol! Welcome


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Yeah i think you talkin bout manny i think there is a pic of him on here lol Whats up dave man long time no see all is good here bro!


Thats good to hear Shannon. I was just thinking about that old dog...Charlie the other day. He was in my all time favorite springpole video. :clap:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you my brother that dog is missed everyday bro.He was my buddy bestfriend and all that and had a heart bigger then most dogs you see now days lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shannon!! So glad to see you pop in here. Been a long time since we chatted. I've not been back to Pit Haven (can't find the link anymore lol). GP has become my home. I hope you come around more often now, especially since we have a section for Bullies now.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Im sorry bout that i didnt get back to you and great to hear from you again as well im sure i will be here a bit more not that i have somewhere to fit in lol and here is the link for the other place as well Free forum : PIT HAVEN - Portal


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Shannon! Heard/read a lot about you and it is nice to finally "meet" you. Is Gadget a pocket CH?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Great pics, Shannon! Heard/read a lot about you and it is nice to finally "meet" you. Is Gadget a pocket CH?



Yes he is 3 majs away from grch​


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Yes he is 3 majs away from grch​


That is bangin! What is his full name? I don't have him on the CH GR CH list so I was going to add him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Shannon good to see you around again, long time no see. The dogs are looking as beautiful as ever. I really missed seeing those pretty pups.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That is bangin! What is his full name? I don't have him on the CH GR CH list so I was going to add him.


Singeltons secrete Gadget


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

glad to see you post up Shannon, havent heard from you in a long while


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just love Manny buyt then you know that Shannon. I sure do miss you bro. You have so much good info to share. Is that first dog Black Bette? I havent seen a picture of her in aloong time.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

No thats a female off her and Manny though lol


----------

